# Double Stroller Help!



## Grandcircletour17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey folks,

I'm entirely new to taking Amtrak anywhere...and I'm afraid I've booked a tall order here...

We're from Indiana. We're planning on taking Amtrak from Ft. Wayne (Waterloo Station) to Chicago, and then on to the Grand Canyon, and then on to Disneyland in Anaheim, California...and then we're flying home. So, the majority of our time

I called Amtrak, and they have informed me that our big double stroller will not be suitable (we have two kids, ages 1 and three) for travel. They're advising that we get an umbrella type (which fine). My question is this...who has experience with strollers and Amtrak? What are permissible dimensions for a double umbrella stroller or how might I go about storing the thing for the duration of our trip?

ANY pointers are helpful.

Thanks,

Dustin


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2017)

What type of accommodation are you planning to have - coach seats, Roomette, or a Bedroom?

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565003


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

Since Grand Canyon does not have baggage service, you cannot check it. Baby paraphernalia is supposed to be exempt from the normal carry-on luggage limitation. I think that if Amtrak told you to bring an umbrella stroller then you should be able to bring anything reasonably compliant with that. Frankly, I think you'll have more difficulty with the airline for the flight back.


----------



## west point (Jun 29, 2017)

These fancy $1000 strollers are too heavy and cannot be easily folded up. Get two lightweight strollers ( each less than 10 pounds ) that can be split apart. Makes moving around with the kids much easier. Wife made me do it and was I glad.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Even though there are checked baggage options going to the Grand Canyon (transfer point of Flagstaff instead of Williams Junction, Thruway ticketed bus services to South Rim available at Flagstaff), Waterloo itself does not handle checked baggage, so checking things is not an option.

Informally, the train crews generally allow you to carry on anything you can do in one trip (no going back to the platform for more). So if you can handle the double stroller and your luggage while wrangling the kids, probably no problem with Amtrak. At worst, you'll probably get hit with the relatively new excess carry-on fee of $20/piece. The crew can generally find a place to stick things (these are not airplanes, after all), in coach in single level equipment, at the end of the car, in Superliners, the luggage rack downstairs, although in coach that can get pretty crowded.

You better not expect to carry that thing onboard an airplane, though.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 29, 2017)

I can give you my personal experience using my double stroller.

I rode a Keystone Train from Paoli to 30th Street. Just to give my twins a ride on Amtrak. We have a Britax double wide and all it takes is the push of a button and then pull from the seats and it folds up. Took me all of 15 seconds to do it. On Superliner trains there is a large storage area for luggage. You should be able to fit the folded up stroller there. I think you'll be ok with a double stroller.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 29, 2017)

You do not want to use a stroller on the train. Too dangerous for all involved. As far as storage, if it folds up compactly, it will not be a problem, but you need to board with it folded, so on the SUperliner baggage rack you can put it there immediately before its full if a sold out summer train.


----------



## Grandcircletour17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok...so I've called again and now I have a person telling me that there's a way I can put the stroller in the baggage car if I put it in a large box...? I thought the southwest chief didn't have this?

As far as Grand Canyon goes...we were going to stay the night before...then get up in the morning and ride the Grand Canyon railroad to the south rim and do that bit...then return that afternoon and then catch the train the rest of the way to Anaheim...

What can I do with our luggage? Thoughts?

Thanks again, Dustin


----------



## Grandcircletour17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh...coach seats...were doing coach seats... and the hotel is the Grand Canyon hotel that's associated with the rail line...


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 29, 2017)

You'll be fine taking it aboard as is. Just fold it up and store it in the large luggage area.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

I would take that advice about the baggage car with rather a large grain of salt. At small stations with no baggage service, such as Williams Junction (for the Grand Canyon), the train stops only long enough for passengers to get on and off. You take a huge chance that they will leave before you can collect your stroller, especially because the operating crew in Arizona will not be the same crew which loaded your item into the baggage car in Chicago and they may not realize that they have a special item to deal with. I still recommend that you purchase a suitable and (hopefully!) affordable umbrella stroller, fold it up, and leave it in the downstairs luggage rack in your coach car along with the rest of your luggage. It's highly unlikely that any member of the train crew will so much as raise an eyebrow.

Since you are staying overnight at the (very nice!) Grand Canyon Railway hotel, the front desk will hold your luggage while you take the ride to the Canyon and back.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2017)

Once back from the canyon they will also let you hang out in their lobby until it's time for their shuttle to take you back to the platform where you disembark and board the train.

The trains stops at Williams Junction which is some 3.6 miles from the hotel and seems to be in the middle of nowhere.

The hotel shuttle meets the train and takes you to the hotel.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 30, 2017)

KmH said:


> The trains stops at Williams Junction which is some 3.6 miles from the hotel and seems to be in the middle of nowhere.


It IS in the middle of nowhere. Up through the 1950s, the transcontinental main line of the Santa Fe Railway ran through downtown Williams (the BNSF branch line to Phoenix still does), using the same station which Grand Canyon Railway does today. In the 1959-1960 timeframe the ATSF completed a major line relocation (video here) which, unfortunately, bypassed Williams, AZ. As at the time they still had significant passenger business to the Grand Canyon and Phoenix they built a new station 3-1/2 miles east of Williams where there was a stretch of the new line which was suitable for a platform. By 1968 service to the Grand Canyon and Phoenix had ended, and a few years thereafter the new station was demolished to save the cost of upkeep and property taxes.

When the Grand Canyon Railway began operations in 1989 and Amtrak was persuaded to restore service to Williams, a new platform was built at the site of the demolished 1960 passenger station. The platform/"station" is not publicly accessible, but the Grand Canyon Railway operates a shuttle service for all passengers (not just those using the GCR hotel and facilities) to and from Williams with passengers waiting in the hotel lobby until it is time to leave for the platform. The hotel keeps in contact with Amtrak and will send out the shuttle when required, so you don't have to cool your heels for hours in the wilderness if the train is delayed. The shuttle meets ALL trains whether passengers are expected or not, so if as a passenger on the train you make up your mind at the last minute to take a stopover in Williams, you won't have to hike the four miles into town.


----------



## BCL (Jun 30, 2017)

Amtrak isn't really all that clear on this, but in my experience I took aboard a larger folding stroller on the Coast Starlight. It was stored on the lower level of a Superliner coach car with other larger items.

It won't county towards your carry-on/personal item limit if you bring it onboard, but it will count against your checked-in limit if you check it in. They also give a maximum 100 linear inches if you check it in, although I don't know of any stroller that big. They say that they reserve the right to ask someone to check in "multi-child strollers" although I don't think you'll have a problem if there's space to stow it.

https://www.amtrak.com/carry-on-baggage

https://www.amtrak.com/special-items


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Grandcircletour17 said:


> Ok...so I've called again and now I have a person telling me that there's a way I can put the stroller in the baggage car if I put it in a large box...? I thought the southwest chief didn't have this?
> 
> As far as Grand Canyon goes...we were going to stay the night before...then get up in the morning and ride the Grand Canyon railroad to the south rim and do that bit...then return that afternoon and then catch the train the rest of the way to Anaheim...
> 
> ...


You can't put anything in the baggage car at Waterloo since Waterloo doesn't have checked baggage service, and you can't take anything out of the baggage car at Williams Junction because it doesn't have checked baggage service, either. The Southwest Chief does have a baggage car, but you can only use it if you are at a station offering checked baggage service. You can't just put things in there yourself. Amtrak phone agents can be pretty clueless about how things work in the field on long distance trains.

Frankly, you carry it. Given your itinerary, it is the only option. Make sure you only have enough that you can handle it all. Amtrak crews generally are not into enforcing technical baggage limits, at worst you'll have the $20 fee. If you have enough that you have to shuttle it between the platform and train in multiple trips, that would be a problem. While you would probably be allowed to board, you certainly would not be endearing yourselves to the crew.


----------



## Grandcircletour17 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ok....

So...

I'm getting a lot here. So, we can all agree it might be best to go to an umbrella style simply because it'll be more portable by me...which...then means I'll have a lot less trouble with this whole thing? Right?

Next...what's exactly going on with the Grand Canyon...? Where do I need to book Amtrak to take us to? Right now, because Amtrak can't offer me first class seats...I have to book the hotel/train excursion with the grand canyon hotel and railway. So, I was planning on getting us to Williams (which station do I need to get us to?) and camping out for the night at the Grand Canyon Hotel. Then we'd get up and catch the 10:30 train to the National Park and then return to catch Amtrak back out of town...after the Grand canyon railway brings us back...

So, what do I need to book? How do I get our circus everywhere it needs to be? Can someone give me a rundown of what they would do for the requirements I've set for this trip?

Again, to all of you, thank you!

Dustin


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 30, 2017)

It's best to just book the Amtrak with Amtrak. Just make your reservations to Williams Junction, Arizona for the day before your GCR train trip, then make a reservation on from Williams Junction to California for the next day. Then call Grand Canyon Railway directly and book your package for the hotel night and the train ride to and from the Canyon. Mention to them that you will be arriving and departing on Amtrak and they'll note your reservation accordingly.

I do recommend that you book at least "First Class" service on the Grand Canyon Railway; when I took the trip in 2007 their cheapest class of service used converted commuter cars with very cramped and uncomfortable seats. They would have been fine for a half-hour commute, but after a couple of hours I was miserable. Fortunately, I requested and was upgraded for the return trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 30, 2017)

Dustin - To get to the Grand Canyon, you have a choice of 2 stations.

If you plan on taking the Grand Canyon Railway AND you plan to stay overnight at the Grand Canyon Railway hotel (since Amtrak arrives late and the train to GC leaves early you must stay overnight), you book to Williams Junction. Otherwise, book to Flagstaff - where you can rent cars, more hotel & restaurant services, tours, etc...

You Could depart that same night to CA, but you may want to stay overnight and leave late the next evening.


----------



## BCL (Jun 30, 2017)

Grandcircletour17 said:


> Ok....
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Amtrak give no guidance as to permissible size for a stroller carried on. The only caveat is that it should be under 50 lbs, which is unlikely to be an issue. Of course it would depend on what can reasonable fit. I've seen people with guitar cases, so a stroller should present almost no problem as long as it's folded.


----------



## Grandcircletour17 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ok...

So, I've booked the tickets. I have everything arranged so that we get a lift to the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel from the Thru-way buses. I have also double checked with the ticketing agent again about our stroller. She took a good twenty minutes to check with their "helpdesk" that responded that the big tandem (in line seating) stroller we have should be fine and that there shouldn't be any need to buy any kind of box at any station. She said we can place it in the luggage storage between the wall and the luggage storage area .

Now for more questions. I keep seeing that there is a baggage car on the Southwest Chief. Can anyone confirm this? Is there typically one? Then, of course...I get that there's no checked baggage. And that we handle it ourselves..and that we're to carry it on...how and can we just place our stuff in the baggage car or what's the situation with that?

You're all wonderful help. Thanks in advance!

Dustin


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2017)

Grandcircletour17 said:


> Ok...
> 
> So, I've booked the tickets. I have everything arranged so that we get a lift to the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel from the Thru-way buses. I have also double checked with the ticketing agent again about our stroller. She took a good twenty minutes to check with their "helpdesk" that responded that the big tandem (in line seating) stroller we have should be fine and that there shouldn't be any need to buy any kind of box at any station. She said we can place it in the luggage storage between the wall and the luggage storage area .
> 
> ...



The only thing that passengers can accompany directly to a baggage car is a bicycle. Even then the passenger doesn't remove it and the bike would need to go to a station with baggage service.

You could theoretically check in your stroller in Chicago for a destination short of your final stop that has checked baggage service. However, you're normally not allowed to access the baggage car. The baggage must trave from and to staffed stations at both ends. The only exceptions may be some unstaffed stations with platform baggage service. These are specific stations, and the destination must be staffed anyways. You could check in baggage in Chicago if you have enough time, but your destination is the problem.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2017)

You WONT be able to place your stuff in the Baggage Car if there is no checked baggage at your boarding or destination station.

You can use the downstairs Luggage Rack on a space available basis. Most SCAs will help if you ask where to place stuff, its part of their job even if they don't/wont help to carry it aboard! ( Good ones do!)

I've seen good SCAs place stuff in un-used rooms, in the shower on Viewliners and in bathrooms on Superliners when the Luggage rack is full.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 18, 2017)

Grandcircletour17 said:


> Ok...
> 
> So, I've booked the tickets. I have everything arranged so that we get a lift to the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel from the Thru-way buses. I have also double checked with the ticketing agent again about our stroller. She took a good twenty minutes to check with their "helpdesk" that responded that the big tandem (in line seating) stroller we have should be fine and that there shouldn't be any need to buy any kind of box at any station. She said we can place it in the luggage storage between the wall and the luggage storage area .
> 
> ...


Yes, the Southwest Chief has a baggage car. No, you can't use it. It is used by Amtrak personnel at stations that offer checked baggage service. Since you are traveling to a station that does not offer checked baggage service, you have to use the luggage storage areas in the car. On the Southwest Chief, that would be the rack downstairs.

You could use Flagstaff, which does have checked baggage service, as the connecting point to the Grand Canyon. However, it requires an overnight stay in Flagstaff before taking the Arizona Shuttle service to Grand Canyon from Flagstaff that is offered by Amtrak with Amtrak Thruway ticketing.

Airplanes have baggage holds. Do airlines let you walk up and put things in them?


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 18, 2017)

The SCA will help you, but have to ask. I have seen when the H room is not used, some items are placed there when the Luggage rack is over flowing. You may have to remind the SCA that you need your stroller before your stop, though the good ones will remember.


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> Grandcircletour17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...
> ...


Train service is inherently different. For the most part passengers aren't allowed to walk on the tarmac by an open baggage hold, but I've seen the baggage car door open on a train with people walking by. Theoretically Amtrak on-board could gain access to the baggage car at an unstaffed station, and I was under the impression that there are a limited number of stations where you can bring your luggage to the baggage car.

Of course the simple answer is no. It would probably slow things down since most unstaffed station stops are quick get out and go deals. I suppose they could do it, but for any number of reasons it's not done.


----------



## Hal (Jul 18, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> Airplanes have baggage holds. Do airlines let you walk up and put things in them?


They might be from another country or taken the train in another country that lets you walk up and put things in the baggage car. I was on a train overseas and they had that and we did that. It was not checked bags, it was self service baggage. I do recommend against it. I was looking out the window and saw a scout troop with their luggage and ours. Got ours back in the nick of time....


----------



## Grandcircletour17 (Jul 19, 2017)

zephyr17 said:


> Grandcircletour17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...
> ...


Well, no, no they don't...but they also make the process maybe a little more obvious...and of course airlines (in general) have people that answer your questions consistently when you place multiple calls to try and get the story straight before you shell out all that cash to travel 2,000 from home...I've called Southwest once. I've talked to Amtrak (quite literally) five times trying to get some kind of "consensus" on what the heck they do/don't do. I will be "less than thrilled" if we get to any of the stations and I catch any kind of heck over the stroller...because 4 out of five Amtrak booking agents have checked with either "management" or their "helpdesk" and have said it should be "fine" or "no problem".

For my first experience taking rail across country, I must admit that (so far) has been the biggest point of frustration. I understand that rail "ain't what it used to be"...but come on...

So, no...we won't be checking our stuff into the baggage car/it's not being used because of our destination. Check. Understood. Gotcha.

As for anyone else reading this or that has answered. Thanks for all your help.

Oh...and as far as the Grand Canyon Railway and luggage...just in case anyone should ask...I did speak with the very friendly staff there. You can store your stuff in a locked storage room at the hotel while you're out on the excursion. I guess it is pretty common practice. Now, this works well with our itinerary/travel arrangements as we arrive at the Williams Junction after 9 PM when our meal voucher would be useless (the Grand Depot Cafe is closed at 9 pm.). We're staying at the Grand Canyon Railway Hotel overnight, then getting up in the morning to take the excursion to the National Park. During this time, the hotel will hold our luggage for us (awesome) and then we'll return, use the meal voucher for dinner, and then catch the next SW Chief to Anaheim (as we're then visiting Disneyland/other places). So, for anyone who may take this same route...there's what I found out. They'll hold your stuff and it's no problem!

Again, thanks to all of you for your patience with me and for answering!

Dustin


----------



## BCL (Jul 19, 2017)

As a practical matter, Amtrak doesn't unlock the doors to the baggage car unless there is advertised baggage service at the station.

We're saying that you should have no problem via personal experience. I've brought a large stroller for a child paying child fare, and there was adequate room. A folded double presents no practical issues since it should fit in the oversized carry on area and weighs less than 50 lbs. At worst they might consider it oversized and charge you a fee.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2017)

I've seen lots of the New Bag cars rolling along with the Door left open, especially on the Texas Eagle Route between Ft Worth and Austin. ( Stops With Checked Bags(1): Temple

Without Checked Bags(3): Cleburne,McGregor,Taylor


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 19, 2017)

Conductors may be trying to keep the temperature below 100 in the late morning.


----------

